# 2021 Gun season 8% increase over the 3 yr average



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

ODNR just released numbers...70,413 harvested gun week, this is 8% increase over 3 year average of 65,280. 
This number adds clarification to the 65% increase of the first day.

Herd is decent, but deer numbers are probably down in numerous areas, both private and public.
3-4 years ago our land in Harrison was hit with EHD. We didnt hunt it the next year, took 1 buck per year for the next 2 years, but no does. This year it it finally getting back to normal thankfully.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Last year 71,651 deer were killed during the week long gun season, which would mean that the kill was down slightly this year from last year.


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, good to note. They are listing the 3 year average now, as it helps even out the adverse weather impact year over year. Wouldnt be surprised if archery harvest is more than gun again this year.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this! I was wondering when they would release the final numbers. I wasn't surprised at those first day numbers being high. Might've been the best weather we've had in the last 5 years. We've been seeing more this year and a fairly healthy herd on the property we hunt in Greene County. ODNR is asking for voluntary samples from deer harvested in Greene to test for CWD I think.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

I call BS on all of the DNR statistics. Many hunters I spoke with saw few to no deer. Furthermore many commented how few shots they had heard all season. 
These numbers are used as a marketing plan to sell license. You can call me crazy but I firmly believe we stopped getting real numbers years ago when the herd was decimated and guys quit hunting. I wouldn’t trust the deer managers of Ohio to tell me what day it was.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Buckeye33 said:


> I call BS on all of the DNR statistics. Many hunters I spoke with saw few to no deer. Furthermore many commented how few shots they had heard all season.
> These numbers are used as a marketing plan to sell license. You can call me crazy but I firmly believe we stopped getting real numbers years ago when the herd was decimated and guys quit hunting. I wouldn’t trust the deer managers of Ohio to tell me what day it was.


I agree completely. Have checked the check station numbers years ago and they do not match the published totals.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Buckeye33 said:


> I call BS on all of the DNR statistics. Many hunters I spoke with saw few to no deer. Furthermore many commented how few shots they had heard all season.
> These numbers are used as a marketing plan to sell license. You can call me crazy but I firmly believe we stopped getting real numbers years ago when the herd was decimated and guys quit hunting. I wouldn’t trust the deer managers of Ohio to tell me what day it was.


What counties are your contacts hunting? I think it all depends on location this year. I saw tons of deer and tons of deer harvested. Sounded like WWIII on opening day.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

What county you in ???


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Ron Y said:


> What county you in ???


I was hunting Carroll.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Moo Juice said:


> I was hunting Carroll.


How was your acorn drop this year there? Lately my great public spots have very little deer if the acorn drop is bad. I have one i went back to this year because all my spots were acorn less. It also had no acorns but in the last 10 years they have timbered a third of it. And yes there was a good amount of deer there with all that browse created by there timbering.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

Coshocton, Guernsey, Holmes, Wayne. About 25 guys all who have been doing this for years.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I also hunt Carroll and have another buddy with land in Carroll and we have seen a ton of deer. I think it is very area dependent, and how much pressure the deer are getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

Buckeye33 said:


> I call BS on all of the DNR statistics. Many hunters I spoke with saw few to no deer. Furthermore many commented how few shots they had heard all season.
> These numbers are used as a marketing plan to sell license. You can call me crazy but I firmly believe we stopped getting real numbers years ago when the herd was decimated and guys quit hunting. I wouldn’t trust the deer managers of Ohio to tell me what day it was.


100% agree with you and more!  The ODNR is pushed by the Ohio Insurance Commission, to sell more tags, allow more gun/bow/crossbow opportunities for keeping the deer population down.
Wanna trust the DNR numbers?  Then it must be okay to kill 6 deer each season, because there are plenty out there...NOT! They're using the hunters to kill as many deer as they propose. Nutz!

Another example is this year 2022. They're wanting to open the Deer Archery Season on Sept. 1st, in Hardin, Wyandot and Marion counties to stop CWD that they've found in those counties. 8 confirmed cases, is what they're basing this off of and another Deer Gun Season to open on Oct. 8-10. Kill 'em all to stop the CWD?


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

Ron Y said:


> I agree completely. Have checked the check station numbers years ago and they do not match the published totals.


Their published numbers will never match Check Station numbers and that's another reason why they stopped doing the Check Stations. I personally know a man and his cousin that checked the Deer Check Stations, each day, in Guernsey County and the actual numbers of checked deer were waaaay lower than what was reported by the ODNR. A pair of GWs stopped at his house and told him that he was to stop checking the numbers of Checked Deer.  You have to ask yourself "why would they do that if they had nothing to hide".


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The odnr can set all kinds of early seasons and bag limits. The hunter is still in control of the herd with their trigger finger. People want to complain about the herd size but still want to “tag out”. Can’t have it all.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bobk said:


> The odnr can set all kinds of early seasons and bag limits. The hunter is still in control of the herd with their trigger finger. People want to complain about the herd size but still want to “tag out”. Can’t have it all.


You said a mouthful there Bob.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

While bobk's statement is true the fact is human behavior is such that without regulation, overall hunters will not do what is best for the resource. History has proven that, That is the reason why we must count on the state to set limits. This is especially true on public lands.


----------

